# Thunderbird or other Non-Outlook



## fredtgreco (Sep 25, 2004)

Has anyone here used Thunderbird? I'm curious. I am really happy with Outlook, much more than I was with IE.

I wondering if anyone here uses anything else as a mail client, and how they like it.


----------



## Presbyrino (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Fred,

I've been using Thunderbird for several months now and I like it as much as outlook. I switched over to the Firebird/Thunderbird combo from IE/Outlook and haven't looked back since. Too many security holes with in IE/Outlook.

Much of the same functionality that is in outlook can be found in Thunderbird. You can also import your email and contacts from outlook into Thunderbird. http://support.real-time.com/tbird/oe_import.html


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Steve. I think I may eventually switch over to Thunderbird, but I think I will wait for the combo of 1.0 and the Mozilla Calendar - I am a heavy calendar user in Outlook.

Do you know if synchonization works with Thunderbird (say with Yahoo or Hotmail or Plaxo) ?


----------

